# New Gum dichromate to share.



## windrivermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah Yeah! I was whinning because I wasn't getting any prints done but the last few days have been perfect printing weather and with my daughter laid up with wisdomtooth extraction...no pressing teenage taxi duty.:mrgreen:






"yellow roses"​ 





"remains of a cold one"​ 
Both are 4 color gum dichromate from split negatives. I have not done the final clearing of the dichromate so they are have a yellow cast. I might push for a little more richness in the soda glass...​


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2008)

oh, oh, oh, Miss Crystal.....I think your roses are exquisite, just the way they are! I like the yellow cast, and of course with this subject matter, it works just fine. Beautiful!

I like the coke glass, too, but agree it might be fun to see what happens if you work it a little more....fun stuff.

Glad to see the weather is cooperating with you! :sun:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Florals really do lend them selves to this medium. They just look so lovely! 

Alas, I have this phobia of being pigeonholed as a girly, woman photographer who does soft little puppies, kittys, smiling babies and flowers!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 14, 2008)

Windy, I don't care _what_ your subject matter is--the fact remains that your work is simply wonderful.  I would leave the pigeon holes to the pigeons.


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> Florals really do lend them selves to this medium. They just look so lovely!
> 
> Alas, I have this phobia of being pigeonholed as a girly, woman photographer who does soft little puppies, kittys, smiling babies and flowers!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


Go shoot some road kill. :mrgreen: That'll shut 'em up.

But seriously, I get what you're saying. When I first joined this forum, many moons ago, I was shooting a lot in cemeteries and one of the mods at the time called me "Goth Gurl". I'm not, but I did appreciate the Dark Side association so early in the game.


----------

